# need help with finding a new puppy



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

HI

I am looking to get a maltese puppy.
I have been looking at these breeders.
Any advise you can give me I would greatly appreciate.

Bonnie Palmers Angel Maltese
Chrisman Maltese
MiDi Maltese
Bea Anne Matese

Any suggestions or help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

_*Your two threads were merged together. Only post one thread per topic. Thanks. Admin/Mod*_


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

All of the breeders listed are reputable, so you really can't go wrong with any of them. So now you just have to pick the look and price range you prefer.  

I will say that my favorite breeder out of the list you provided is Bonnie Palmer! I love the look of her Angels! :wub: :wub:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (waggybaby @ Jul 29 2009, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811265


> HI
> 
> I am looking to get a maltese puppy.
> I have been looking at these breeders.
> ...



Do you mean MiDis Maltese? Just making certain.  

There are many posts on this site from people "owned" by their furbabies from the first three breeders you list. They are ALL beautiful babies and you couldn't go wrong with any of them. 

I have not heard of Bea Ane (but that means ABSOLUTELY NOTHING and is definitely not any reflection on her as a breeder) but according to her site, she appears reputable......health guarantee, contract, AMA, shows, etc. I went to her site and her babies are beautiful, also. 

I'm sure that other SM members will be glad to help you further, but I just wanted you to know that I doubt you could go wrong with anyone on your list! Best of luck!!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi 
Yes Midis maltese in TN breeder Diane Lynch 
How did you see the puppies on Bea Annes site? I coundn't find the link

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Jul 29 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811279


> QUOTE (waggybaby @ Jul 29 2009, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811265





> HI
> 
> I am looking to get a maltese puppy.
> I have been looking at these breeders.
> ...



Do you mean MiDis Maltese? Just making certain.  

There are many posts on this site from people "owned" by their furbabies from the first three breeders you list. They are ALL beautiful babies and you couldn't go wrong with any of them. 

I have not heard of Bea Ane (but that means ABSOLUTELY NOTHING and is definitely not any reflection on her as a breeder) but according to her site, she appears reputable......health guarantee, contract, AMA, shows, etc. I went to her site and her babies are beautiful, also. 

I'm sure that other SM members will be glad to help you further, but I just wanted you to know that I doubt you could go wrong with anyone on your list! Best of luck!!!! Keep us posted!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great choices but I am not familiar with the last one........that is not to say she is not a good breeder, I just don't know of her~~~Good luck in your search.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

There are several great maltese breeders. For show breeders in your area, I would refer to the American Maltese Association list:

http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_list.htm


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup, I agree with roxybaby, very reputable breeders!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 29 2009, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811275


> All of the breeders listed are reputable, so you really can't go wrong with any of them. So now you just have to pick the look and price range you prefer.
> 
> I will say that my favorite breeder out of the list you provided is Bonnie Palmer! I love the look of her Angels! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Just decided to post my post from your other thread.  

And I also want to add the link to the Bea Ane website, just in case anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

They're all good breeders! The last one is a little less "famous" than the first few, but any breeder in the AMA would be considered reputable, I would think!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Being on the AMA list does not mean you do not need to do your research to ensure the breeder is reputable.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 29 2009, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811369


> Being on the AMA list does not mean you do not need to do your research to ensure the breeder is reputable.[/B]


I was always told that the AMA is sooo strict and conducts so many visits and checks all your documentation....is that not right? Actually, I have always wondered if they tell you when they're going to visit?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 29 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811374


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 29 2009, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811369





> Being on the AMA list does not mean you do not need to do your research to ensure the breeder is reputable.[/B]


I was always told that the AMA is sooo strict and conducts so many visits and checks all your documentation....is that not right? Actually, I have always wondered if they tell you when they're going to visit?
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's usually a scheduled visit to check your house and set up by a member of the AMA. there aren't any 'surprise visits', at least not to my knowledge! Only one home check is done when applying, they don't do follow up inspections. AKC are the ones who can pop up and check your documentation, etc.

Are you looking for a puppy or an older dog? Male or female? Hope you can find your perfect baby!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 29 2009, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811369


> Being on the AMA list does not mean you do not need to do your research to ensure the breeder is reputable.[/B]


No I definitely agree that no list or organization guarantees anything, but it's still a great place to start, especially if you would like to find someone in your area.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the last breeder, but the first three are all reputable. 

My Preston came from Dian @ MiDis Maltese:

Pictured at 12wks:









Pictured at 17wks:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a doll little Preston is! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

I am looking for a female puppy. Your dog is adorable what a CUTIE!! I am going to look at your breeder too. Thanks!!

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 29 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811377


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 29 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811374





> QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 29 2009, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811369





> Being on the AMA list does not mean you do not need to do your research to ensure the breeder is reputable.[/B]


I was always told that the AMA is sooo strict and conducts so many visits and checks all your documentation....is that not right? Actually, I have always wondered if they tell you when they're going to visit?
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's usually a scheduled visit to check your house and set up by a member of the AMA. there aren't any 'surprise visits', at least not to my knowledge! Only one home check is done when applying, they don't do follow up inspections. AKC are the ones who can pop up and check your documentation, etc.

Are you looking for a puppy or an older dog? Male or female? Hope you can find your perfect baby!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Could you please tell me what breeder you got Sophia and Casanova from they are so adorable. I love the look that they have.
Thank you.





QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 29 2009, 10:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811361


> They're all good breeders! The last one is a little less "famous" than the first few, but any breeder in the AMA would be considered reputable, I would think![/B]


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (waggybaby @ Aug 3 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813187


> Could you please tell me what breeder you got Sophia and Casanova from they are so adorable. I love the look that they have.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> ...





> They're all good breeders! The last one is a little less "famous" than the first few, but any breeder in the AMA would be considered reputable, I would think![/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Her precious Casanova is a Bonnie's Angel (Bonnie Palmer) who is a VERY REPUTABLE and well established show breeder. Her dogs are GORGEOUS. I personally love love love the Angels look. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

By the way Sophia's dog is Casanova who is from Bonnie's Angels. Sophia is not a dog herself :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 5 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814150


> By the way Sophia's dog is Casanova who is from Bonnie's Angels. Sophia is not a dog herself :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Shut up


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 5 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814150


> By the way Sophia's dog is Casanova who is from Bonnie's Angels. Sophia is not a dog herself :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: thurs night- i seriously need a social life


----------

